

Life After Objective C - jonathanpenn
http://cocoamanifest.net/articles/2011/05/life-after-objective-c.html
I think there's some pretty good hints that Apple is going to make MacRuby their next generation language platform.
======
_jrb
Don't visit this link. This site breaks the back button; forward and back are
changed to navigate between posts.

~~~
jonathanpenn
Hmm. Back button works for me in safari and chrome. What browser are you
using? I'll disable the keyboard arrow key navigation for now until I figure
out what you mean.

~~~
_jrb
This is chromium on ubuntu. It looks like a chromium bug; lots of mentions of
navigation issues, though I don't see a specific report on this yet. alt-left
and alt-right do browser back and forward in normal circumstances, but in the
presence of the navigation code their behavior appears to change. It appears
that browser forward and back buttons continue to work properly in the
presence of the navigation code.

Sorry, false alarm!

~~~
jonathanpenn
Yuck! Well, I'll leave off the keyboard navigation for now. It was just a fun
diversion for me to write and wasn't critical for the site anyway.

Thanks for the heads up!

------
evangineer
tl;dr

The article argues that MacRuby is the future of Mac & iOS software
development.

------
jcizzle
People that complain about languages simply haven't mastered them yet.

~~~
jonathanpenn
Yeah, I don't know why BASIC got so much hate. It was so powerful. There was
nothing to complain about.

~~~
jcizzle
It serves its purpose. Just like C++, Java, C#, Ruby, Python and Haskell all
serve their respective purposes. Fact is, not everyone agrees with your
position, nor do they agree with my position.

I would be foolish to attempt to convince you of my point of view. You can
write a blog complaining about a language and get commentary from people. I
will write code in that language and get money. This is okay with me.

~~~
jonathanpenn
I wasn't complaining about a language. I was arguing that I think I see hints
for what direction Apple is moving.

